# Luces de cruce para el auto



## changaragato (Jul 20, 2009)

Compañeros de foros de electrónica...les traigo una duda. Sucede lo siguiente: al vehículo no le funcionan las luces de cruce ni de atrás ni de adelante y prefiero colocar el sistema completo nuevo porque el cableado, los relés y hasta el swith de encendido que tiene estan en muy malas condiciones. Sería sencillo ubicar todo y cambiarlo o ponerselo nuevo, el problema es lo dificil q resulta ubicar los cables, cuales son y a donde llegan (por el difícil acceso a estos y la maraña de cables a lo loco que tiene). Yendo al punto; ¿cual sería la manera correcta de hacer la nueva instalación de las luces? tengo el swith doble los relés y los bombillos. Agradezco sus sugerencias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Para empezar haste un diagrama con el circuito empleando los componentes de que dispones y ponlo aqui para darle un vistazo. Salu2.


----------



## Fabius (Jul 21, 2009)

te recomiendo chequear la continuidad de los cables con un tester, desde el portalamparas de los bulbos hasta su respectivo cable en el manojo del tablero.


----------



## bofocastillo (Jul 27, 2009)

Qué marca y modelo es tu auto?


----------

